# Noise/scratchy sound



## EpicMusicGuy (Aug 31, 2021)

So I took my graphics card out. Going to sell it as I don't really game so much anymore. 
And then all of a sudden I have this scratchy sound.
View attachment 3q2I88c1mW.mp4


I didn't think taking out my GPU would make any changes to the sound. 
I don't really see what could be the change causing this from just unplugging my graphics card :S
Any ideas?


----------



## Smikes77 (Aug 31, 2021)

I used to get that from a moto ultralite. Have you tried shutting down your pc, and your audio interface, and trying again?


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Aug 31, 2021)

Smikes77 said:


> I used to get that from a moto ultralite. Have you tried shutting down your pc, and your audio interface, and trying again?


Think it's fixed now actually
I had installed the new graphics (on board graphic with aurdio driver) driver, at least I thought so, but then I noticed the intel app saying there were an update available.
Seems all good now
Will bump again if I run into same issue again ^^


----------

